# Vitamins and minerals to improve qulaity of sperm



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi just wanted to ask have your male partners taken any vitamins and or minerals to improve their sperm production/quality?

If so what have they taken? Do you think they have worked?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

DAwn - i got my Dh on some stuff (I will need to look it up and will post it for you on here - we both cant remember the name !!)  I have read great reviews on it, and lots of people who have had their sperm tested pre and post taking this have noted vast improvements.  I will also see if i can find you some links on it
sorry for vague reply, but will fill in the gaps!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Shew remembered

its pycnogenol

Its worth doing a search with the search key as it will bring up quite a couple of posts - i found these when i started doing research for dh's sperm on the male infertility thread.

But i really think it helped - dh also felt really good on them (its basically a very good antioxidant).  It comes in differnet strenghts (Holland and barratt) sell it, try and get a good dose of it ....

Q10

Zinc

also good

Hope this helps


----------



## omni (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Dawn

This also contains very powerful anti-oxidants which are great for improving sperm quality:

http://www.mercola.com/products/krill_oil.htm 

Omni

/links


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Dawn
My DH had a very poor sperm count on 3 consecutive tests - we have now embarked on a no alcohol, vitamin regime.  We are using Boots Wellman tablets which have all the antioxidents, minerals and vitamins your partner will need.  Along with this he is taking brazil nuts (good source of selenium), Goji berries (500 times as much vit C as oranges + B group + E etc.), and also Innocent Smoothies (again a source source of antioxidents).  Sperm cycle is approx 70 - 90 days so you would have to do this for a while to see results.

I dont know if all this will work but its worth trying !  We will know in April when we have another sperm test.


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had DH taking Wellman capsules for about 3 months - I keep buying them, so I hope he's taking them!  Can't get him to eat Brazil nuts though.  Won't know if they have made any difference until after next week when he has next SA - I'll let you know after that if there was any improvement!


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks CC - would be really interested in how you get on with new test results.  Have you tried the Goji berries (we get them from a Chinese herbalist on ebay)?


----------



## vivienss (Jan 7, 2007)

Apparently they sell Goji berries in Tesco. 

We are also trying the Well Man vitamins but hopefully the biggest thing that will help my DPs sperm is he has finally given up a 20 a day 20 year smoking habit. Looking forward to the next test to see the improvement


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

my Dh is taking well men vits from boots selenium and the pycnogenol that safari gril recommended.

We also have a smoothie with black currants and Goji berries in for breakfast. I got the Goji berries dried from Holland and Barret and I soak them in some skimmed milk overnight.

He has his sperm removed by TESA but I still think you can try and improve the quality

Dawn


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

I put DH on selenium, zinc and vit e as well as a muliti vit and his SA improved but after I put him on folic acid it made a MASSIVE improvement.  

When we first started and he was tested his SA around 20 million about 5 or 6 years ago.  After I put him on the vits it went up to around 80 million.  When I added the folic acid it jumped to 130 million.  Incredible really.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

mine was on

Pygynecol
Folic Acid
Selenium AC&E
Selenium
L -Cartinine
Vitamin C
Zinc


Chris


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

One of the USA's most successful fertility clinics makes lifestyle and vitamin recommendations to improve male fertility here :

http://www.maleinfertility.org/lifestyle.html

You could also get your partner to see a nutritionist specialising in fertility for a personal consultation on increasing sperm count through nutritional changes + vitamins. My DH saw a nutritionist and came away with a list of foods to eat and a long list of vitamins to take.

Good Luck
Audrey

/links


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I know this thread is a bit old now but I found it very interesting.  Especially since I was taking Pychnogel myself that I was given in Greece ( chania) as an antioxidant.  Then ran out and meant to buy in USA( SOlgar) and they were selling it for 56$ a bottle.  About a dollar a pill!  It is actually pine bark from the French Maritime Pine down there in the Landes region above Biarittz? Bordeaux area.  ( "pinus pinaster" or "pinus maritime")  Living in France as I do I thought surely I can get this at home and much cheaper... no way... have tried for weeks... clearly the French either don't believe in it or don't really care much about anti-oxidants.... not surprising considering the number of people I know who truly believe smoking and second hand smoke are not even really bad for your health.    anyway....

Also could not find it anywhere when I was in Athens last time  Did find out you can get it at Holland and Barret in UK.  
I know this is a thread for improving sperm but I was told this would help with my lining, acts as an anti-inflamatoire??  Anyone else heard/ told that  Or used it and had improved results?

ALMA MAY-  Very interesting what you said about the folic acid improving the sperm.... never even thought of that.  What I was told last clinic but not put in to practice with DP ( as he is no longer participating at all in this journey) is that 2 months of Vit E and vibramycine/or similar antibiotic has sometimes improved sperm results.  Might be mostly in case of bad morphology like ours but not sure of that.  Might be worth looking into.
good luck ladies ( and gentlemen)
b123


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I have Dh on all these tablets even though he has SRemoval I was surprsied about the Folic acid. I spent over £100 on his and mine in Boots and Holland and barretts but this was for a 3 month supply. I only take a multi vit and St John's wort

Dawn


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Dawn,

It can't hurt trying the folic acid, plus even for high doses, it's quite cheap and the tablet is small.  

Yours,
Katie


----------



## wannabe mum (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Dawn, I got for my DH from Zita West its called Vitamen and has everything you will need for boosting sperm  

Good Luck

Wendy xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

DH has now had the results of another SA after taking Wellman for over 3 months - and it has been his best result so far!  Still low numbers, but slightly more of them.  It may have just been by chance, but he's going to continue taking them now until we start tx.


----------

